# Save Snapshots in Resource folder?



## tcollins (Aug 8, 2015)

Has anyone found a way of doing this? I am using Snapshots in a new update, and not looking forward to explaining to customers how to install them in the default folder. Such a great feature.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 8, 2015)

Nope, not possible. Snapshots have their dedicated location (%USER_PROFILE\Documents\Native Instruments\User Content\Kontakt\<nki filename>\), unless it's a Kontakt Player library, then it can reside within the library folder.


----------



## tcollins (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks, Mario.


----------



## Huffer (Apr 8, 2016)

--


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 8, 2016)

No update. It is how it is - snapshots need to go into User Content folder. If you want to distribute snapshots with your library, you gotta go with Kontakt Player licensing. No other way.


----------

